# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  MasterCard NurCard

## Ապե Ջան

*MasterCard NurCard*

Սա մի քարտ է, որի միջոցով կարելի կուտակել բոնուսներ ու նաև վերցնել վարկ 1 ամսվա մարման ժամկետով: 

Առանց աշխատատեղից տեղեկանք ներկայացնելու կարող էք վերցնել մինչև՝ 60.000 դրամ, իսկ աշխատանքի տեղից տեղեկանք ներկայացնելու դեպքում մինչև՝ 120.000 դրամ: 

Մանրամասները *այստեղ:*

----------


## Vaio

60.000 ???
Էտքան քիչ ???

... Երևի աղքատ մարդուն էլ չգրավեն այսպիսի առաջարկով: ))

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 60.000 ???
> Էտքան քիչ ???
> 
> ... Երևի աղքատ մարդուն էլ չգրավեն այսպիսի առաջարկով: ))


Քիչ ա շատ ա, առանց գրավի ա… միայն տոկոս ա գալիս:

----------

